# OptiNET

## Fiolent

.  *OPTINET -     !* 
         -   500 /!         ,       *Optinet*!   ,        1 /,       . 
 ,            Optinet,     ,      .      1 /    100 /      . 
*Optinet*         .                           . 
          Optinet,   ,         .  
  Optinet -  http://opti.net.ua/tarif_new.htm  
  Optinet  http://opti.net.ua/podkl.php 
       62-99-99!

----------


## Mihey

)))      ,

----------


## erazer

.
      ""     ...

----------


## Mihey

,        ,   ,      -.....   ...

----------


## erazer

> ,        ,   ,      -.....   ...

  -,    .
   ,           .

----------


## Fiolent

> .
>       ""     ...

   ?
    ...    .

----------


## erazer

> ?
>     ...    .

   ,      -      .    Dima0011 -  ,     .

----------


## ERNE

> ""     ...

                - .

----------


## 23q

> ,            Optinet,     ,      .

  -,            "".
    , - .

----------


## erazer

> - .

        ,  ?

----------


## ERNE

> ,  ?

   ,    500

----------


## erazer

> ,    500

   500     ?...

----------


## ERNE

> 500     ?...

     ,         :) 
    - ,       .

----------


## Mihey

> .

       ?

----------


## ERNE

> ?

  , ,

----------


## Fiolent

> , ,

        20   . 
       (     ).

----------


## Ezhachok

750 Mbps.
 :)

----------


## Mihey

1000 !

----------


## Ezhachok

> 1000 !

  ...1 .
      ...
    ?:)

----------


## Ezhachok

1,2 ->

----------


## erazer

> 1,2 ->

----------


## Dima0011

> 

      ?   .

----------


## erazer

> ?   .

         "".          -           2 .

----------


## Ezhachok

,          .    ""         ,    -    ""   . 
  "  ",    ,    .            ,       ,        ,     .

----------


## erazer

> ,          .    ""         ,    -    ""   . 
>   "  ",    ,    .            ,       ,        ,     .

----------


## Ezhachok

,  .

----------


## Dima0011

> "  ",    ,    .

  ,  .  ,               -  .   

> 

    ,           

> .

  ,    ,    -   .

----------


## Ezhachok

-  ,   , .          ,         ,     .  ""  -     ,   ,   -   . 
   ,   : http://www.poltavaforum.com/volia-po...tml#post221112
,         ,     ""  .          "  "?

----------


## Dima0011

> -  ,   , .          ,         ,     .  ""  -     ,   ,   -   .

     ,   

> ,   : http://www.poltavaforum.com/volia-po...tml#post221112
> ,         ,     ""  .          "  "?

      nevodka     ? 
    :
-           2001-2004- (   -)
-    2005-2006-    /,   (      FTTb)
-       2007-        
-       2008- ( +50%  !) (        )
-      ,        2009- (       ,          ) 
     ,       .        ,    ..
    ..

----------


## 23q

> ..

----------


## grisha

> ,  
>     nevodka     ? 
>     :
> -           2001-2004- (   -)
> -    2005-2006-    /,   (      FTTb)
> -       2007-        
> -       2008- ( +50%  !) (        )
> -      ,        2009- (       ,          ) 
>      ,       .        ,    ..
>     ..

      .
,         ? ))

----------


## Dima0011

> .
> ,         ? ))

  ,             .
 ,

----------


## grisha

> ,             .
>  ,

  , ,    ,         .
          .

----------


## erazer

> , ,    ,         .
>           .

  , ,      , ?    .

----------


## Ezhachok

> ,

        .   ,     .   

> nevodka     ?

  ,  ,   .    http://webtele.com.ua/internet-provajdery-ukrainy     :
1.     -    .      100%- : http://itc.ua/news/goskomstat_kolich...izhatsya_53457 
2.        ,   .
3. , ,   .    ""     ,           ... .              ,     .   

> :
> -           2001-2004- (   -)
> -    2005-2006-    /,   (      FTTb)
> -       2007-        
> -       2008- ( +50%  !) (        )
> -      ,        2009- (       ,          ) 
>      ,       .        ,    ..
>     ..

           ,                .              ,     .        100%  .        .   ,    .   

> , ,      , ?    .

           :)

----------


## Dima0011

> .   ,     .

     ? ,    ,      ,   ?
     ?      .   

> -    .      100%-

    .       (  8  14   )  ,     . 
       10 .     -  ,    .   

> ,   .

        (     ).      1        -      

> 3. , ,   .    ""     ,           ... .              ,     .

        IKS-,     ,          .   ,        .   

> ,                .

  Ezhachok,     .  ,  ,           FTTB  2005-2007 .
        90- .   

> ,     .

     .
 ,  ,  WildPark,  McLaut -       -,     ,          ,      .

----------


## grisha

> Ezhachok,     .  ,  ,           FTTB  2005-2007 .
>         90- .  
>    .
>  ,  ,  WildPark,  McLaut -       -,     ,          ,      .

  
,        ,           . ))
,   ,            ,           .
 ,        . ,     ,   .    : "  ,    ." ))
  ,                  .       .
          ,       -    ,          . 
     " "     . IMHO    .

----------


## Ezhachok

> Ezhachok,     .  ,  ,           FTTB  2005-2007 .
>         90- . 
>    .
>  ,  ,  WildPark,  McLaut -       -,     ,          ,      .

              - ,    -        . ,       ,   .

----------

